# Anyone know where to get WC shellies?



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

hey guys,
as some of u may know,
i keep shrimps,
but i was planning to get rid of them at some point this year and get WC shellies.
or
just get a new tank and keep both 
anyways,

my question is,
Anyone know where to get WC shellies from?

Thanks


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Check with Mike at finatics in Scarb. Also check on pricenetwork.

(But why do you want WC's specifically? ones bred locally are more accustomed to our water parameters and are a little more reasonably priced.. they look the same, and sometimes fish labeled WC or F1 aren't really, and are just a way to charge more for them)


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

i know mikes don't have WC shellides
i dun want multies.
i've keep them so many times and bred them so many times
im bored.
i want more of
-Black occies/stappersis< amazing
-Signatus
-Similis <yes

i dunno,
i just want WCs.
local breds are, i'd say, pretty inbred.


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

go to Finatics in scarbourgh or give him a call. Mike gets his shellies from a US breeder and all fish are F1. 416 265 2026. Best store in Canada for Cichlids


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

uh, i do know him and i buy some stuff from him.
but i want to know someone else.
does anyone know George (TheShelldweller) on PN?
i want to find out someone like him.

STOP telling me to call finatics please.
i want to know alternatives other than finatics.please


----------



## fishead (Oct 1, 2010)

George/shelldweller doesn't do it anymore. Also Darius closed up shop and Swordfish/Ryan in St.Kitts. Larry Johnson might do another tang order but I wouldn't count on it. So your only other option is import from the states.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

There's really no benefit in ordering WC shellies. There won't be any difference in their appearance. Trust me, I know, I've kept pretty much every species from the lake.
That being said if you must have WC fish try asking Chip from Blue Chip Aquatics in the states. You'll have to get the fish via mail order, but I would wait until the spring as far as shipping weather goes.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah, ig euss if u think about it.
uhm
where would i get any shellies except
multies and brevis/
i want something like
black occies/stappersis/similis/signatus/tungeeniswhatever/ OR something nice.
lols


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

If I can suggest a fish for you. Why not co with N. caudopunctatus? Its a great little fish that will spawn in shells but use the majority of the tank space. They can be quite attractive and make decent parents. If you post an add here or on PN for shellies I'm sure you'll find some. I've sold/given away hundreds of fry so I'd be surprised if you couldn't find what you wanted if you look into either of those places.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

actually i've kept caudopunks before, but i want to try something new.
but thanks


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

choii317 said:


> actually i've kept caudopunks before, but i want to try something new.
> but thanks


Try a Telmatochromis species then. They're more exciting than the occie types.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

(Darkside, if you're still keeping Temporalis let me know.. I'm looking for more!)


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry I've sold my breeding pair off, but if you make a post on PN I'm sure you'll be able to find some. If not get back to me and I'll direct you to some of the people I know who may still have some of mine.


----------

